# History of Comedy



## sinanju (Jan 3, 2005)

The schedule for CNN's History of Comedy is a complete clusterfark. Correlate any recordings with an accurate schedule on Zap2It.


----------



## rahnbo (Sep 12, 2010)

CNN (and probably any other 24 hour news network) is a terrible outlet for a show as we've seen with Anthony Bourdain's show. Not sure there is much we can do about it other than record all eps because the network just shows whatever it wants even if it is a rebroadcast of the same mundane stuff they've been showing all day.


----------



## sinanju (Jan 3, 2005)

And yet, as I mentioned, Gracenote/Tribune has it right.


----------



## rahnbo (Sep 12, 2010)

Hmm ya got me there. I know the show is supposed to be on 10pm Thursdays yet last week and I think the week before missed and/or was the wrong episode. Last night at 3AM EDT it was supposed to air according to Rovi but did not. Zap2It said that AC 360 was on and that is what recorded. So both things are happening. The guide data can be wrong and the show simply isn't airing when it should.


----------



## sinanju (Jan 3, 2005)

Yeah... I'm in the same boat, trying to chase down an episode that was either moved due to breaking news or bad guide data. I'm trying to find the episodes airing at times/dates where TiVo and Gracenote agree and crossing my fingers


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

It's been a bit frustrating. But, speaking of Screener, the episode on 3/18 at 1am and 9pm is S1 E8. with an OAD of 4/13. Something amiss there. Perhaps it will get fixed. Anyhow, I just changed my 1P to All. I'll delete when needed.


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

Agree about the level of frustration. I've tried once again to record E04 and it's another 'Breaking News' piece about stuff that, well, isn't breaking news. *sigh* I need to quit these CNN series but when they actually air them, I enjoy them. I liked the decades series (60s,70s,etc) that they did and had some problems during some of that, so I guess nothing's changed.

I get that it's a news channel and all of that makes sense to me. But it seems like every time there has been a 'breaking news' thing preempting programming it's just more re-hashing. That is why it frustrates me.


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

Well, my fourth or fifth try for E04 and it was the wrong one. *sigh* At least if it's not going to be a breaking news issue they could get the right episodes in the guide. I think the last one that was supposed to be E04 that I recorded was actually another re-airing of E01.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

sharkster said:


> Well, my fourth or fifth try for E04 and it was the wrong one. *sigh* At least if it's not going to be a breaking news issue they could get the right episodes in the guide. I think the last one that was supposed to be E04 that I recorded was actually another re-airing of E01.


3/18 will be the next chance. 1am, 9pm and 10pm. Maybe.


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

I have that first one scheduled, at this point. Maybe I should schedule all of them and see what happens. One out of three? Maybe one of them w/b right.  

The next new episode is on Thurs, 3/16. Any bets as to whether or not it will actually air?


----------



## sinanju (Jan 3, 2005)

Tonight's "Ripped From The Headlines" episode isn't running at 10pm. Trying again for 1am.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

Though if you change your OPs to all channels, some of their shows sometimes air on the headline news channel.. and if you change it to new & reruns, they DO eventually rerun incessantly.

it being a news channel, I do give them a bit more latitude, even for non "breaking" news. (I miss MANY episodes of Jeopardy a year, with NO WAY to see them, because [email protected]$# KGO just preempts it at will, or lately they even DO schedule it sometime, but don't air it anywhere near the time they scheduled... I wish they'd just put the [email protected]$# episodes online.. I would even _keep up to date_ with Jeopardy if that were the case.)


----------



## rahnbo (Sep 12, 2010)

They aired the same useless thing at 1am that they did at 10pm. I just checked my STB and they do release on demand so I think I'll just wait until the entire series is up and watch it that way. They (Spectrum) only has episodes 1-3 up now.


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

Oy. It's not even like this 'breaking news' is anywhere near breaking. It's been re-hashed for days.

I see another one Sat at 7pm Pacific time and then again on the following Sat, for E04. I'm still trying to get an airing of E03!


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

sharkster said:


> Oy. It's not even like this 'breaking news' is anywhere near breaking. It's been re-hashed for days.
> 
> I see another one Sat at 7pm Pacific time and then again on the following Sat, for E04. I'm still trying to get an airing of E03!


Same here. I need to check my Roku channels.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

I added CNN Go to my Roku 3. Not a very user friendly app. I did find the series, but it only has the first 3 episodes. So I guess that proves they haven't aired episode 4 yet. Last night was repeats of news again.


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

I have Roku3. Should check this one out. Thanks! At least I could get E03 for now. I had scheduled every 'airing' of E03 and E04, but every single one of them was either another show entirely (one was Anthony Bourdain's show) or a preempt 'breaking news' piece. Ran out of choices for now. Any bets on E05?


----------



## rahnbo (Sep 12, 2010)

sharkster said:


> Any bets on E05?


Right? I was thinking the same thing too. The network is really unfair to its original series, if that is what you can call all of them. They did a great job of promoting the show as they have all the other shows but fall short when it comes to actually airing them on some sort of dependable schedule. I wish they'd just hand them off to some other network. Turner has a few to spare, and the list of shows is starting to add up: CNN TV shows - CNN.com


----------



## That Don Guy (Mar 13, 2003)

Nothing new about this; quite a few episodes of _The Eighties_ were postponed - at least one was moved twice - because of "breaking news." Some (the deaths of Prince and Antonin Scalia) were more breaking than others (I think one episode was postponed because Trump "might" hold a rally at some time during that hour).


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

All on-line sources except tv.com indicate the program is gone. That and my TiVo.


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

JoeKustra said:


> All on-line sources except tv.com indicate the program is gone. That and my TiVo.


Like totally gone from the guide? My guide shows E05 and E06 coming up, plus another airing of E04 (nothing for E03, which I'm still missing), and several additional airings of 5 & 6.

Plus, there are some showing for April 1 & April 2, but without any specific info (generic guide info for all 4 of them).

I've had an early morning connection today, so next one is tomorrow just shy of 8am.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

sharkster said:


> Like totally gone from the guide? My guide shows E05 and E06 coming up, plus another airing of E04 (nothing for E03, which I'm still missing), and several additional airings of 5 & 6.
> 
> Plus, there are some showing for April 1 & April 2, but without any specific info (generic guide info for all 4 of them).
> 
> I've had an early morning connection today, so next one is tomorrow just shy of 8am.


Check Screener, TitanTV and tvguide.com and it's missing from all of them. I have a 1P set to All, so maybe the 4/2 repeat of the series will catch something. Still no change on CNN Go.

When I recorded the '60s to '80s, I don't remember these problems. But that was BT.


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

Yeah, my guide must be off. What a shocker, eh? 

Maybe they'll bring it back again - or better, for crying out loud, put it on a different channel!


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

sharkster said:


> Yeah, my guide must be off. What a shocker, eh?
> 
> Maybe they'll bring it back again - or better, for crying out loud, put it on a different channel!


As for guides, what do you show for 11pm tomorrow? Surprise. It does agree with tv.com however.

As a contributing factor, the original guest was Adam Schiff. With the crap going on in D.C., I was surprised to see him as a guest.


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

JoeKustra said:


> As for guides, what do you show for 11pm tomorrow? Surprise. It does agree with tv.com however.
> 
> As a contributing factor, the original guest was Adam Schiff. With the crap going on in D.C., I was surprised to see him as a guest.


For tomorrow (Thurs) at 11pm I show 'CNN Newsroom Live'. (byline - Ashleigh Banfield)

Now, for whatever it's worth, I'm on Pacific time and this is one of the channels that doesn't do different zones. I hope that made sense. So, whatever shows at 7pm here is, according to theory, exactly what you'd be seeing for 10pm.

Tomorrow at 7pm, my time, I show The History of Comedy S01, E05, for whatever that's worth. I also show THoC at 10pm for E05. I'm just going to leave the scheduled recording that my Pass did for the 7pm, supposed, airing and see what happens. Haha - you'd think I was an optimist (clue - I'm not!).


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

sharkster said:


> For tomorrow (Thurs) at 11pm I show 'CNN Newsroom Live'. (byline - Ashleigh Banfield)


Oops. I meant on Comedy Central.

My guide update was 5am today. Next one is 8am tomorrow.


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

Tomorrow (Thurs) on Comedy Central at 11pm - oh crap! It used to be right and now it says 'Comedy Central Programming'. Good grief. So, of course, it removed itself from my recording schedule. dammit

Tonight is still right. Now I'm going to have to keep an eye on tomorrow because if it corrects itself back I'll have to schedule TDS again since I do mine manually.

Thanks for letting me know that. I would not have noticed it until too late. Getting kinda tired of this.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

sharkster said:


> Tomorrow (Thurs) on Comedy Central at 11pm - oh crap! It used to be right and now it says 'Comedy Central Programming'. Good grief. So, of course, it removed itself from my recording schedule. dammit
> Tonight is still right. Now I'm going to have to keep an eye on tomorrow because if it corrects itself back I'll have to schedule TDS again since I do mine manually.
> Thanks for letting me know that. I would not have noticed it until too late. Getting kinda tired of this.


No problem. If it's still bad after tomorrow's update I'll start a thread. I was going to need one for next week anyhow, unless it gets fixed on Saturday. I think to avoid conflicts, I may make a manual recording for the 1:40am repeat. That way if it's fixed I'll have two copies. I only noticed because of the guest change. After today, no way Rep. Adam Schiff will be on.


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

So far, TDS is correct on the guide for next week. Of course, that doesn't mean anything as far as what it will say tomorrow, the next day, when the time actually arrives, etc. But then I'm certain that you already know that.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

sharkster said:


> So far, TDS is correct on the guide for next week. Of course, that doesn't mean anything as far as what it will say tomorrow, the next day, when the time actually arrives, etc. But then I'm certain that you already know that.


I thought you didn't have a 1P for the program? Notice next Thursday's episode number. Compare it to this Thursday's number. I have a 1P, so I can see the problem.


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

JoeKustra said:


> I thought you didn't have a 1P for the program? Notice next Thursday's episode number. Compare it to this Thursday's number. I have a 1P, so I can see the problem.


I don't have Pass for it, but I manually go in each week. This week I was able to catch the next week already, so I scheduled it. Plus, I just looked at it to see if it was accurate.

For this Thurs I don't have an episode number, because it's 'CCProgamming'. Or am I confused?  What's weird is that I looked at last night's ep and it was titled S22, E80. But the rest of the ones that have info on them are called whatever the date is on that day. Of course, the ones for next week don't have episode info, such as who the guest is each day. That's been going on for a while now.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

sharkster said:


> I don't have Pass for it, but I manually go in each week. This week I was able to catch the next week already, so I scheduled it. Plus, I just looked at it to see if it was accurate.
> 
> For this Thurs I don't have an episode number, because it's 'CCProgamming'. Or am I confused?  What's weird is that I looked at last night's ep and it was titled S22, E80. But the rest of the ones that have info on them are called whatever the date is on that day. Of course, the ones for next week don't have episode info, such as who the guest is each day. That's been going on for a while now.


Conclusion: TiVo has no sense of humor. Next Thursday's episode number was pulled today. So tonight is the last program on my To Do List. Oh well, tomorrow is another day.


----------



## rahnbo (Sep 12, 2010)

It (The History of Comedy) is in my guide but not todo list. Weird. S1 E5 'Cultural Divide' 10pm then 1am Friday (EST). We're still talking about that, right? I got a little lost in the thread somewhere. Anyway I wouldn't expect it to air due to the attack... obviously a legit reason this time.

Edit: Nevermind it is off of my guide now.


----------



## KDeFlane (Jan 29, 2014)

The History of Comedy - CNN.com stays "All new episodes returning this summer" so I would say they have shelved it for the near future. (and they list only 4 aired episodes available to watch online)


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

The episode I had manually scheduled to replace E04, that I haven't seen yet, was changed to a re-airing of 'The Eighties' on Saturday evening, but it's still checked to record.

The weird thing is that I went into delete that recording (I've already seen all the eps of that series) and it doesn't offer me the choice to delete it, only to record it. It IS scheduled to record. Weird!


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

KDeFlane said:


> The History of Comedy - CNN.com stays "All new episodes returning this summer" so I would say they have shelved it for the near future. (and they list only 4 aired episodes available to watch online)


Thanks for that info. I look forward to seeing it and, by then, can watch even the first two again because I will have forgotten them. 

Hey, maybe Rivo will be fixed by then. Ok - getting carried away there.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

KDeFlane said:


> The History of Comedy - CNN.com stays "All new episodes returning this summer" so I would say they have shelved it for the near future. (and they list only 4 aired episodes available to watch online)


CNN Go only has three episodes. I guess that ep 4 is only on my computer.


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

JoeKustra said:


> CNN Go only has three episodes. I guess that ep 4 is only on my computer.


Well, aren't you just special!


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

sharkster said:


> Well, aren't you just special!


Just checked. No episodes on CNN Go. All gone. I saw the thing about all new episode this summer. There were supposed to be eight. I wonder if they will start with 1 or skip to 9.

CNN Go is part of my cable company's TVE service.


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

ah crud! I never got to going there to see if I could, at least, watch E03. Oh well. Maybe this summer they'll do it. I can't imagine them spending the money to film a series that would obviously be popular and not even show it. I bet they will start with E01 when the re-air it.


----------



## series5orpremier (Jul 6, 2013)

It's showing up in my guide again starting Sunday July 16. That night shows them starting with E08 - the evolution of racial humor.


----------



## KDeFlane (Jan 29, 2014)

reminder that this show returns TONIGHT (Sunday, July 16) in a NEW timeslot. People with passes, good luck!


----------



## ej42137 (Feb 16, 2014)

Just lately CNN seems to have gotten much better at keeping a schedule, for whatever reason. I have OPs for the three decade shows to record "Everything", and this month they haven't recorded a single wrong episode. Either they learned their lesson, or maybe nothing is happening to preempt the schedule in the summer.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

ej42137 said:


> Just lately CNN seems to have gotten much better at keeping a schedule, for whatever reason.


Uhh, no "breaking" news, for their definition of breaking..?

I'm only being slightly sarcastic, since I too think they go on with the same topics over & over, but sometimes even if it's not what _I_ would call breaking news, they do preempt their "premade" shows. I just wish they'd correct the OAD when they did that, then we wouldn't have to manually correct it.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

mattack said:


> Uhh, no "breaking" news, for their definition of breaking..?


What was "breaking news" a while ago is now just another news item. CNN, like myself, found non-political news still exists. Sometimes I watch The Weather Channel just for mental relaxation.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

I don't know if this is real, but my guide lists CNN's "The History of Comedy" eps 4 tonight at 10pm Eastern. Screener (zap2it) indicates the episode is new. TiVo doesn't. It does appear on tvguide.com, but no new indication or OAD.


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

Yeah, I think Tivo got confused on this one because - correct me if I'm wrong, but wasn't this show slated to air some time back (my Tivo listing shows OAD 3/9/17 for this particular episode) and the whole thing got pre-empted?

I'm just picking them up manually. Odd that they would start it again, not to mention episodes completely out of order, in the middle of their other series 'The Nineties'.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

sharkster said:


> Yeah, I think Tivo got confused on this one because - correct me if I'm wrong, but wasn't this show slated to air some time back (my Tivo listing shows OAD 3/9/17 for this particular episode) and the whole thing got pre-empted?
> I'm just picking them up manually. Odd that they would start it again, not to mention episodes completely out of order, in the middle of their other series 'The Nineties'.


CNN is screwed up. I checked CNN GO and it's messed up too. Maybe it's a joke (where is that irony emoji?) I could not find a Wiki page either.


----------



## mlsnyc (Dec 3, 2009)

FYI at least as of yesterday, next week's is also not being flagged as new. It has an air date around Mar 2017. For those of you with a 1P I don't know if it's getting picked up. (I set up recordings for these CNN shows specifically by episode instead of through a 1P.)


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

They even had an *ad* saying next week's was new.. But it did air, yet with the wrong guide data.. I have at least one ep of the history with the wrong guide data.. I'll re-record the future airing, just so I can nuke the wrong one (hoping that they didn't cut anything out, and for basic cable shows like this, I don't think they usually do), and keep the one with correct guide data to watch at some point. Though I did watch 2 others last night.

It's kind of weird how shows are so much more PC nowadays than the 70s in many ways.


----------

